

Fewer high school students taking computer science classes - shaddi
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/12/20/AR2009122002477.html

======
JayJays
The only course my high school offered was "web design" and "programming".
Both classes were jokes, the teachers were those who were "familiar" with the
subjects, which meant that they may have designed their own myspace page or
read a book on visual basic. As the commenter below me said, these classes
were nothing more than study halls. In some situations I was so far ahead of
the class that I was doing the teaching or expanding on the projects with so
many design changes/features that the teacher had to give me an A because they
could not understand what I did.

~~~
coolnewtoy
I don't understand why they can't just point you at the MIT and Stanford
lectures and let you work at your own pace. If you have to have a grade, you
could present your work at some regular interval.

------
shaddi
I know at my high school, it wasn't even an option. The "web design" course I
took basically was a study hall for me.

I also think this is a symptom of our poor math curriculum. I took every math
class available to me and I still didn't touch discrete math or formal logic
until college.

